
How to Kill a Great Idea - Friendster - Socializr - transburgh
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20070601/features-how-to-kill-a-great-idea.html?loc=interstitialskip
======
donna
This article portrays Jonathan Abrams as a victim, as if Friendster was an
appendage. In my opinion any new creation is no different from any other
product on the marketplace. Trends come and go, users change their minds and
likes. The web represents a space where customer brand loyalties are in flux.
If a product can not continue to fiercely attracted and gather the whole pie
in it's market sector, some one who can will.

